# Significant background noise with Audio Technica AT2020



## Paladone (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a new microphone; the Audio Technica AT2020 USB+ desktop mic. I've been using it for a while now and it sounds great, although the sound of my keyboard is a lot louder than my actual voice and the sound from my air conditioning unit it also quite noisy. I was told that to fix this I should adjust the microphone boost levels, however for some reason the option to do so is not there (in the control panel). I've been looking at reviews and other threads online and couldn't see anything related to the specific microphone, though others seem to have also not been able to adjust the boost option with other microphones. I've attempted to re-install the drivers (which are automatically installed as it is a USB mic) and play with other settings though have not been able to eliminate or even reduce these noises. I was wondering if anyone had experienced something similar and or new how to fix it.

Thanks a lot


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2014)

try turning the microphone down and lean into it when you talk.








these are my TS3 settings (I had to fiddle with them)






I also have a mechanical keyboard and recommend you set push to talk to a mouse button (less annoying).
http://i.imgur.com/rNJcadG.png
wish I could be more help.


----------

